# Can these be used in stores https://www.3v.ie/



## onekeano (30 Nov 2005)

The website states "can be used by anyone aged 16 years or more and who has the use of a mobile phone to shop on the Internet, over the telephone or through mail order wherever the VISA logo is displayed."

https://www.3v.ie/

Does this mean it can't be used in a store but you can ring the store from you're mobile and they will accept it?

Roy


----------



## bleary (5 Dec 2005)

why would you want to use a voucher to buy something if you can go to the store in person with cash ? If you want to get a voucher that can be used in mupltiple locations then an post sell some 
 I suppose you could use them in a shop you would be given a number and expiry date all the details that are needed for an internet purchase but you would have toc onvince the staff to key it in .
There is a 5 euro charge for each voucher tho so it wouldnt make too much sense to me


----------



## onekeano (9 Dec 2005)

bleary said:
			
		

> why would you want to use a voucher to buy something if you can go to the store in person with cash ? .........There is a 5 euro charge for each voucher tho so it wouldnt make too much sense to me



Because I might want to give young Roy his first credit card - does that make sense?

Roy


----------



## bleary (12 Dec 2005)

The impression i got is you just get a slip of paper similar to a phone credit slip you can then use the details on it a c/c to buy in the same way you would with your own credit card
There is a 5 euro charge and 1.5 % comission out of the euro zone.
There is a max limit of 350 
A voucher would be better value I would say in your case.. but handy for booking flights over the net if you dont have a credit card etc


----------



## elcato (12 Dec 2005)

> Because I might want to give young Roy his first credit card - does that make sense?


 Now Roy, don't have a tantrum and go home with your ball .......


----------



## onekeano (16 Dec 2005)

elcato said:
			
		

> Now Roy, don't have a tantrum and go home with your ball .......



This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Boy, it gets worst. I got the shagging card and the printout tells me it is valid until January...... does that make sense? I rang them and the confirmed "yep, about 4 weeks". I told them it was for a Christmas present and the said "oh right, yep that is a bit tight alright". 

Why would a preloaded CC have such a short expiry date? Seems to me the would have been better off holding onto my money for as long as possible?

Bizarre really....

Roy


----------

